

Are you in Austin, TX and looking for a Co-Founder? - gdltec
http://www.meetup.com/Co-Founders-Austin/

======
gdltec
If you are a software developer, come and join us free to listed to great
pitches, drinks, snacks and a chance to network with other geeks/startups from
Austin!

